# do hens chest bump?



## realsis

All my kids are doing a chest bumping thing, even my little ones. My liitle ones are only six weeks old.! My oldest who is around 16 weeks runs at my middle who is 12 weeks, they chest bump then the 12 week old crouches down and stays down. The little six week olds run at each other and bump chests then walk away. What the heck is this?? They are not hurting each other but they do this behavior. Not all the time but at least once or twice a day... will pullets do this too? Just wondering??


----------



## teddy

Yes I seen my hens doing it. I think it is the start of pecking order. It can get more aggressive.


----------



## 7chicks

Good ole pecking order in the works. It never stops. Even mine that have been together since they were born do it to each other. Just reminding each other who's at the top of the line.


----------



## realsis

Thanks for the replies ! Now I know it's a Peking order thing.  whew, Glad to know it's normal!


----------

